# Fiberglass finally!



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I got my first fiberglass rod today - not "top shelf" glass rod, but casting it seems, well, very different, almost fluid and natural. I got the Cabela's 50th Anniversary 5'9" 3wt. I used to think that my superfine full-flex 1wt was slow, but this glass is waaaay slower. I think I'm going to like it for my creek rod.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a beautiful seven foot 4wt fiberglas that I had made back in 71. I truly enjoy using it more than my St Croix's.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

After a great deal of begging, I have my father's old Shakespeare Wonderod. There is just something special about the slow bend of fiberglass. Enjoy it! I have read many good things about those Cabela's rods.

Merf


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

A friend of mine had 5 or 6 of those wonder rods at one time he wouldn't even sell any of them I used one all the time it was an ultralight and I loved catching creek smallies on it! Them rods had an incredible bend to them I've never seen one break 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I figured you would pull the trigger eventually sbreech. Let me warn you that there is no turning back 

The 3wt cabelas is a good deal and has gotten decent reviews over at the fiberglass rod forum. 

The fiberglass is definitely slower and so a slower cast is usually required but the feel is worth it and that is just casting. With a fish on - well...it will definitely give the superfine a good run for the money (although in your case that could be tough given the insane price you paid for your superfine).


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I finally got to see mine today and I am in love. Haven't cast them yet but damn are they sharp looking!! I got the 7'6" 8wt and the 5'9" 3wt!



sbreech said:


> Well, I got my first fiberglass rod today - not "top shelf" glass rod, but casting it seems, well, very different, almost fluid and natural. I got the Cabela's 50th Anniversary 5'9" 3wt. I used to think that my superfine full-flex 1wt was slow, but this glass is waaaay slower. I think I'm going to like it for my creek rod.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 6'6" Orvis 3 wt. glass and its the best rod I ever casted.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got a 6'6" 3wt made on a Lamiglas blank today, and love it already.
I'll post a thread of the results of my first trip to try it out.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1362178#post1362178


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice to see people take advantage of that great deal. I still may buy one...or two.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

just bought one for the brookies up in shenendoah. fished glass for the first time a few weeks ago, good lord they roll cast like a champ!! nymphing in those streams we dont use indicators (the brookies are very shy, they show no love with indicators) so that full flex really helps out with jigging and an 8 inch fish on that little rod is awesome!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve, I bought the 359-3 about two weeks ago. I got to fish my friends 359 on a small pond that actually had some active little gills. Had to have the rod after that, it was a killer deal at $75. 

I'll do a review of the rod on my forum once I've had the opportunity to fish it more. Should be a good small stream stick.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jkurtz7 said:


> Steve, I bought the 359-3 about two weeks ago. I got to fish my friends 359 on a small pond that actually had some active little gills. Had to have the rod after that, it was a killer deal at $75.
> 
> I'll do a review of the rod on my forum once I've had the opportunity to fish it more. Should be a good small stream stick.


Good stuff, Jeremy! I love the way the rod feels. It loads very nicely with the wf3f I have on it, and I'm really glad I opted for the Forbes Magnesium reel - because the balance is perfect. And, for what it's worth - the rod is now back up to $99 at Cabelas, and the way it feels - it is totally worth it.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve,

The rod is totally worth $100, no doubt about it. I like mine with a WF3 too. For whatever reason though, it doesn't care for my DT3. I'm using my Korean made Bass Pro White River UL reel with it. 

The rod will see a good bit of use this year for sure.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Love the glass rods! I was fortunate to buy a Scott 6'6" 3WT when they came out with the fibertouch series. I paired it with an old school CFO click and pawl. Beautiful green blank and as smooth as bamboo without the headaches. I had a weight forward line on it at first, but changed to a double taper. You can cast this combo in ANY space and 6inch brookies are so much fun, as well as 6 inch gills. Fiberglass is so tough too. I've stepped on it, fell on it, rammed the tip into a tree, smacked t on a tree casting, lol.
I'll never sell it! It will be passed to my son and his son,lol.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all. Cabella 5'9" 3wt here as well. Im interested in what reels this lil gem is being paired with?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I put this reel on mine - only 2.2 ounces, and balances perfectly:









http://www.jaustinforbes.com/magreel.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Forbes-...821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43adbacebd for $79.00


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

pipes530 said:


> Hi all. Cabella 5'9" 3wt here as well. Im interested in what reels this lil gem is being paired with?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



You want a very light reel to balance the 359 properly otherwise you will end up making the rod extremely butt heavy and unpleasant to fish. I've paired mine for now with a Bass Pro White River UL reel, which weighs 2.2oz and balances well.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jkurtz7 said:


> You want a very light reel to balance the 359 properly otherwise you will end up making the rod extremely butt heavy and unpleasant to fish. I've paired mine for now with a Bass Pro White River UL reel, which weighs 2.2oz and balances well.


Stop responding at the same time I am!  I didn't realize that the BPWRUL reel was only 2oz as well. That's super cool.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry Steve.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It's all good Jeremy!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive got one of those J.A.F reels. a tiny silver one. theyre cute. it sits on my desk.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

****** Newsflash ******
*[/COLOR]* 
The Cabelas CGR fiberglass rods are on sale again in the Bargain Bin for $74.99 - $79.99, and they also have $2.00 shipping.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> Ive got one of those J.A.F reels. a tiny silver one. theyre cute. it sits on my desk.


I'd asume that is the Avon model if it's silver - machined AL instead of magnesium, mfg in England. Pretty nice reel. Anything much heavier than this on a lighter rod will make it feel like crap - totally out of balance. I'm not one that pushes for "perfect balance," but it's got to be close.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve,

I'm wondering if the CGR ended up being a flop for Cabelas. With the rods being on sale so quick, it would seem that they just aren't selling like they anticipated. The glass revolution is still a small niche in fly fishing, most guys (and gals) won't buy into it. I like glass, but only well thought out tapers. I don't buy into the material for the sake of the material like some do.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah Jeremy, I wondered about that myself, too. From what I understand, they were produced in a limited quantity, so it's a get-them-while-they've-got-them type of thing. I figured a lot of old-timers would be picking them up off the shelf, especially getting a nice quality rod for well under a hundred bucks. I bought one to try out glass - in a light weight rod. As most know, though, most of my fly fishing IS with lighter weight rods. I prefer a bit of a slower action, and the little 5'9" Cabelas rod feels a lot like my older Superfine - so I like it. That doesn't mean that I'm going to switch to all glass either. For me, $79 bucks was a pretty good deal to give it a try, and it works out, but the one little sticker on the rod makes me cringe....made in china. If this rod gave me a mad passion for glass, my next subsequent rods would NOT be made in China...
[/COLOR] 
I'm taking it to a pond today for some 'gills and bass.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I had the opportunity to slip out to a local pond for the last half hour before sunset today. The water was a little up on the banks, but in between clear and slightly stained. I could see rock structure about 2 feet down, so I figured I'd do a little sight fishing. Dry fly time. I tied on a #14 Prince with rubber legs - not really a dry fly, but has a very slow, deliberate drop. The presentation was slow to medium. I'd cast let it sit about 15 seconds, and strip in about a foot, pause, strip.... I managed 4 gills, all about the same size, and they seemed to hit about 15 to 20 feet off the bank. Their bite was pretty voracious, and every single one of them thought they were a trout, going airbourne 2 or 3 times. The fight felt awesome on the 3wt fiberglass. A nice bend, and more sensitive than I thought the glass would be, not having fished glass since my Garcia Kingfisher combo that I got back in the 80's. Casting was fluid and smoothe, and with a slight headwind, was still able to get casts out 35-40 feet with a well accellerated cast. The line is a Cabelas Prestige Plus WF3F, and a 6x tippet. I will reiterate what I have stated before - this rod feels a LOT like my older superfine full-flex. I would highly recommend anyone that fly fishes to dabble in the world of ultralight fly fishing. Anyway, here's the best pic of the day, a beautiful 'gill with lots of wintery purple hues to him.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The modern fiberglass has come quite a ways from Garcia sbreech. I had a chance to take my 4/5 wt Steffen out to the lake. Even with a slight wind I was able to get a decent cast. My fiberglass rod does well protecting the tippet. I was reminded every time i got caught in some trees  .


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ill buy 2 later today. the made in china thing is annoying, but the rods are cheap. and decent. 

yes, the reel is the avon model made in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

what a neat thread. thanks for the inspiration, guys.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I got to really fish my 359 on a pond this morning just to give it a good breaking in. 
Caught lots of gills and crappies, the rod is fun with a fish on. It's certainly not a very good pond rod, but I bought it for small stream fishing anyway.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup, my 359 got quite the workout again today at my local public pond. The bluegills and the crappie were pretty aggressive. I only had about 20 minutes before dark, so I got my fish on quickly. The rod does very well casting the WF3F out to maybe 40', so I agree, it would be better for small creeks to medium streams - BUT - it did quite well. Larger bluegills feel awesome on this rod. Great bend! The pond I go to has a lot of local fishermen, but I think I'm the only fly guy there, and I always get a lot of questions about it. I think this is the perfect pond for first time fly fishermen to catch fish.


----------

